# Confused



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

i need help in figuring out what i want for my 56GL tank. 

am stuck between the following options:

a community cichlid tank of only male peacocks: 5 males.
a bichardi community tank: 2 male and 6 females
a dwarf cichlid tank: a pair of rams, kribs and a single male flag cichlid
a planted community tank.

the tanks dimentions are: 36"(L)x20"(W)18(H) with a lotta rock work to form caves and hiding holes. i will be setting up a small waterfall like setup soon from the rocks i have.

what are ur suggestions?


----------



## gypsity (May 19, 2010)

I know that I have a mis match of all my fish because in the beginning - I wouldn't listen to everyone... I wish I had done what is suggested and got a school of tetras or white cloud minnows. They look awesome in the planted tanks, all the better if it has a waterfall!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

minows are not available around here so tetra's i can order in but the more i think of it the more appealing i find the birchadi's.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Bichir are pretty but they are known to attack and bite the hands of thier owners during feeding time. And they are escape artists. They are appealing when young then they turn into large aggresive fish.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

ok! its official! FishMatt! SHUT UP! u really have no clue what the hell ur talkin about dude!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you meant neolamprolugus brichardi, you are talking about a colony, not a community. Buy a pair and let them fill the tank up with fry. Those dwarf cichlids you listed can go in a planted tank.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I'm sorry wrong fish I thought it was a bichir I thought wrong SORRY!!!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

Birchir is not something i would ever consider keeping. 

Emc a pair is enough?


----------

